# Lone Wolves re-release



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*Lone Wolves*
Story by Dan Abentt
Art by Karl Richardson


I am actually rather surprised to be the one making this thread, considering its been out there for a little while now. Anyway, Lone Wolves is making its return to us this coming February and I could not be more excited.

And that excitement comes not as a Space Wolf player, but more because this is one of the rare few black library novels I did not get my hands on in the early days. Sometimes we do get second chances eh? :spiteful:


Set on a remote ice-world in the midst of being consumed by a swarm of Tyranids, the remnants of an Imperial Guard unit struggle to survive both the harsh conditions and their deadly foe. When all seems lost these soldiers find themselves saved from the brink by allies as deadly as the enemy: Space Wolves.

With the prospect of death looming ever closer, both soldier and astartes will have to risk everything or die in the attempt.


So now my questions to the rest of you are:
-Who else will be ordering this one?
-Who here doesn't need to?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

darkreever said:


> -Who else will be ordering this one?


I will. And I am quite excited for it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll be picking this up at Black Library Live 2012, and can't wait to read it. Looks awesome .


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I will most certainly be buying it. I've been wanting a graphic novel of sorts.


----------



## Hrolleif (Jan 29, 2012)

I will definitely be buying this.


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

For sure. I am an Abnett fanboy and missed this one the first time.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

I've read it, and I liked it, but not sure can I afford it, could buy a few books for same money.

I wished they would release Damnation Crusade ( yea, I know it was published by other studio).


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Since it's Space Wolves, of course it'll be mine. Have the "Reminder" long since set at the BL site.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Fire Tempered said:


> I wished they would release Damnation Crusade ( yea, I know it was published by other studio).


I know what you mean, loved that one; especially the revelations in the end.


----------



## vulcan666 (Jun 19, 2010)

i really want deff squandren, that was amazing when it came out, as for lone wolves i think it is just so funny and i feel really sorry for the poor guardsmen


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

In regards to Deff Sqwadron, considering we are getting another Blood Quest novel (or the original series re-released) which was Gordon Rennie's work, you never know.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Lone Wolves is available to order tomorrow! so I'll be buying that and a copy of Know No Fear


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

...........and ordered!


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

ordered mine! yay!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

mine's ordered too... hopefully be here sometime early next week!!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have a nice order of 2 books & 3 audio cd's coming from BL on Monday/Tuesday with this coming probably Thursday/Friday. Good week coming up for me!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I still have the original strip in the old Warhammer Monthly magazines. I'm actually really surprised and disappointed that BL has not brought out more comic strips over the years. The standard of work like Lone Wolves, Deamonfugue and Blood Quest matches anything out there. If any scifi setting lends itself to a full blown monthly comic book, it's the Warhammer settings, both WFB and 40k.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I'll be skipping this one as to me, it appeals to a younger generation and I kinda out grew comics...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mine just arrived and man does that dude on the front cover look angry. As a 30 year old I don't buy many comics but I'm hoping there are lots of inspirational images for conversions inside this one!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Man, I'm still waiting on my order that shipped last week and this order has also shipped. I hate the fact that everything has to come from the UK and they have nothing based in the US


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Man, I'm still waiting on my order that shipped last week and this order has also shipped. I hate the fact that everything has to come from the UK and they have nothing based in the US


I am just happy they are doing free shipping on orders over 15, the shipping charges were nuts before and kept me from buying things.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Grendelrt said:


> I am just happy they are doing free shipping on orders over 15, the shipping charges were nuts before and kept me from buying things.


Yeah, I'm more patient with the fact that it's free shipping, but what's scary is that it's only SLIGHTLY slower in arriving to my home in the states then when they were screwing me over with the massive shipping costs of the past. I did my 1st order on the 27th of last month. On the 1st it was shipped. And it'll probably get here tomorrow of the next day (8th or 9th of this month).

Or....

I can buy the books off Amazon and pay a few bucks shipping and have it here in half the time. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the only option I have for shipping to me (via Black Library) is something like 10-15$ (basically I'll spend about 2x the shipping costs from elsewhere as I spend at BL to get it to me at the same time). If it weren't for the audio dramas, I'd have gone that route and now that I've got almost everything I want/need, I'll probably go the Amazon route again. Ah well.


----------



## Duke_Leto (Dec 11, 2010)

I will be ordering it. Hope they also re-release Titan God Machine and Inquisitor Ascendent - I can then complete my Abnett W40k collection!!!!


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I have actually bought all my audio dramas on amazon. I would say 70% of my stuff comes amazon (i am prime too) and the other 30% is BL because of being exclusive. 



Diatribe1974 said:


> Yeah, I'm more patient with the fact that it's free shipping, but what's scary is that it's only SLIGHTLY slower in arriving to my home in the states then when they were screwing me over with the massive shipping costs of the past. I did my 1st order on the 27th of last month. On the 1st it was shipped. And it'll probably get here tomorrow of the next day (8th or 9th of this month).
> 
> Or....
> 
> I can buy the books off Amazon and pay a few bucks shipping and have it here in half the time. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the only option I have for shipping to me (via Black Library) is something like 10-15$ (basically I'll spend about 2x the shipping costs from elsewhere as I spend at BL to get it to me at the same time). If it weren't for the audio dramas, I'd have gone that route and now that I've got almost everything I want/need, I'll probably go the Amazon route again. Ah well.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Grendelrt said:


> I have actually bought all my audio dramas on amazon. I would say 70% of my stuff comes amazon (i am prime too) and the other 30% is BL because of being exclusive.


Received HALF of my shipment from BL today. I HATE how they ship things when you order a mix of books & cds: Books in 1 package and CD's in another (both arriving whenever they feel like).

Ugh.


----------

